
Show HN: Twenty Four – iOS NBA app with game graphs and Twitter feeds - greenwellil
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twenty-four-best-way-to-follow/id1058260402?mt=8
======
greenwellil
Hi HN! Check out this fun little iOS app we built for following the NBA.

We wanted a better experience for checking scores than what you get from ESPN
and the NBA apps, so we feature a graph that tries to tell the story of the
game at a glance.

We also wanted to deliver all the great NBA content on Twitter to people who
aren't or have never been able to get into Twitter and people who like the NBA
but aren't about to curate their own NBA feeds.

Would love to hear any feedback!

